# Book Shelf Level 1 Under Construction



## sandhouse (Dec 21, 2014)

I grew up on a West Virginia coal yard (1941-1959) with a tipple, round house and turntable. Of course Mon ‘always’ said DONOT play in the sand house it will kill you !!! (and it almost did).

With many hobbies over the years but never model urailroading until, three years ago, we (grandkids) put a ready to run N scale Bachmann Frontiersman under a table top Christmas tree hauling ice from the North Pole down to a Disney PDF cardstock weather station.

Today we run two HO tables, a 3x4 and a 3.5x4 connected over a bookshelf and storage chest with PDF cardstock structure to include locos and tenders on modified motors. The N is still under the tree but with more PDF structure.

Themes are far from scale or historical …quite the contrary … 
…we may become the first hysterical model railroad society

Future creation;
Bookshelf level 0 … deep shaft coal mine
Bookshelf level 2 … tipple and factory

Constructive criticism is welcome 
and >> mods? << if allowed on this thread? 
trade free cardstock web sites


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

It's a 'catchy' name - Hysterical Model Railroad Society!

Just don't play in the sand house!!!:smokin:


----------

